# Aquatic macro



## Aristoheliam (Sep 14, 2013)

Now that i have more time on my hands, i can finally shoot macro of my favourite subjects, my fishes!
Just to share some of my favourites.



Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa punctata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Prionobrama filigera by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Prionobrama filigera by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Atyopsis moluccensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Neopetrolisthes maculatus by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Aphyosemion Australe by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa sp 'red fin' by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



- by Aristoheliam, on Flickr
Thannks for viewing, hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## SCraig (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful shots.  And also difficult to produce.  I've taken many shots of my fish and they never turn out that well.  Very well done.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 14, 2013)

Very well lit and composed (with the exception of a couple with some pretty distracting grass), and interesting to explore.

My only complaint is that the water and/or glass looks pretty dirty.  maybe not for fish health, I have no idea, but for a crisp photograph, yes.  Is it possible to clean right before a shoot and achieve clearer water, or no? (Maybe it would actually harm them to have it too clean, or maybe you already did that, and it isn't possible to get better than this without them kicking more stuff up soon, etc.)


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 14, 2013)

I might have to give this a go when Im next at my old mans gaff. Did you use a housing? or through the tank's glass?


----------



## Aristoheliam (Sep 14, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Beautiful shots.  And also difficult to produce.  I've taken many shots of my fish and they never turn out that well.  Very well done.



Thank you . Yes quite difficult to produce at the start, but once you get the hang of it, its fun!



Gavjenks said:


> Very well lit and composed (with the exception of a couple with some pretty distracting grass), and interesting to explore.
> 
> My only complaint is that the water and/or glass looks pretty dirty.  maybe not for fish health, I have no idea, but for a crisp photograph, yes.  Is it possible to clean right before a shoot and achieve clearer water, or no? (Maybe it would actually harm them to have it too clean, or maybe you already did that, and it isn't possible to get better than this without them kicking more stuff up soon, etc.)



Thanks for the feedback! Always needing to improve. As for the grass, i agreee is peetty distracting, sometimes it cant be helped as the fish dont swim in the same spot again so in those cases i have no choice, but sometimes i purposefully
do it to amoe it look more natural. Either way i still prefer to shoot without the grass to showcase the entire fish. But once i have achieved those shots, i will than have more fun with all the background and foreground(grass/rocks/wood/decorations)  subjects.

as for the dirty tank, yea that can be helped. A professional aquatic photographer gave tips as to clean the glass and change the water a day prior to shooting. I will try that in the next few photoshootta i do. Thanks again for poitin those out . 



GDHLEWIS said:


> I might have to give this a go when Im next at my old mans gaff. Did you use a housing? or through the tank's glass?



No housing, all these are captive. So shot through the glass .


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 15, 2013)

They're all amazing, but the second one... is just outstanding. Brilliant work.


----------



## Aristoheliam (Sep 15, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> They're all amazing, but the second one... is just outstanding. Brilliant work.



Thank you .


----------



## pisto1981 (Sep 16, 2013)

This is an awesome collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Aristoheliam (Sep 18, 2013)

pisto1981 said:


> This is an awesome collection. Thanks for sharing



Thank you . Appreciate the kind comments.
Shot a few more today, thought I'd share.



Atyopsis moluccensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Aphyocharax anisitsi by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Nematobrycon palmeri 'black' Male and female by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Nematobrycon palmeri 'black' Male by Aristoheliam, on Flickr
Thanks for viewing


----------

